# Tinks Smoking Sticks - All Season



## JerryC (Oct 19, 2005)

I tried the All Season variety of Tinks Smoking Sticks this weekend just for kicks. I did not use any kind of device to diffuse the smoke, I just cleared a small area and put them in the ground.  To me they smelled just like incense, kind of a floral smell.  I wanted to try them because I am looking for a scent that will travel well. I'm unimpressed with scents that only work for a deer that's already in range.
My results were that the smell definitely traveled, but I don't think they had a positive result. In fact, I had at least one deer blow at the scent from far away with each of two sticks. These were deer that I did not know were there and did not end up seeing. The sticks were easy to use and lasted a few hours, which was good. I think they're definitely on to something and think if someone finds the right formula it should be able to draw deer in from far away. Perhaps the rut variety?  -JerryC


----------



## Dub (Oct 26, 2005)

I used the flippin' sticks (Deer Sents) for two seasons.....guess when I always made my kills.....NOT WHEN USING THE STICKS!!!!  I used the bucket.....I didn't use the bucket.....I waisted my money on that crap.


----------



## 7401R (Nov 20, 2005)

Do the smoking sticks leave a bad taste in your mouth?


----------



## Dub (Nov 21, 2005)

Yup....I suppose both literally and from the money I spent on them.


----------

